# 20% off atv parts & accessories



## twisted1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Twisted Custom Atv's *
*We offering 20% off any retail purchase of any parts ordered between Dec 25th thru Jan 10th *
*this price does not include our lift kits or tires*
*Tires and wheels take 10% off retail prices *
*and our Brute & CanAm Lifts *
*Give us a call and we will be glad to assist you... :bigok:*

*281-516-7800 or 281-380-5304*
*Happy Holidays :rockn:*


----------

